# jQuery website



## siddes (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey ppl,
Just created my new webpage using a lot of jQuery.

For the uninitiated, jQuery is this Javascript plugin that adds a lot in styles, effects animations and simplifies long javascript tasks.

sid-deswal.110mb.com

Some feedback would be appreciated. Tested on FF, IE, Opera and Safari


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome man! You just poked up my interest in jquery... I'll take a look at the language, first your site.. 

Nice icons, and you gave credits where they are due 
I felt some anti-aliasing is needed for the rounded corners. They are not as smooth as they should be.
The menu is quite clear, but the content text(in the boxes) is quite thin. The content boxes look like ClearType disabled.. can you investigate this?
One more suggestion, put your logo as a background image, not in the foreground.

Is it possible to insert pictures in the content boxes? because I saw a Photo Gallery link.

Tested on Opera 9.27, on Windows XP Service Pack 3, on a Samsung Syncmaster 19" LCD with 1440x900, ClearType enabled.


----------



## siddes (Apr 27, 2008)

Dheeraj, 
Thanks for the feedback. 
I am going to be putting some photos, and as you'll find out, jQuery makes some really interesting Photo Galleries possible.

Controlling the look of the content across browsers, platforms and screen resolutions has turned out to be quite a pain. This is one area where the W3C really needs to step in. jQuery, although largely browser independent, falls short on a few areas (Check out the new 'Bugs and Fixes' link on the page). Safari makes content look a lot better, but attempting the same effect in FF screws it up for everyone else.

As for ClearType, thats something I didn't think of. But i'll look into it asap.

Once again, thanks a ton.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 27, 2008)

nice site...very clean and appealing to the eye


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool effects dude!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

Another reason to start learning JQuery. Great site, dude.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Another reason to start learning JQuery. Great site, dude.


I'd learn Prototype and Scriptaculous as most major Framework use em .


----------



## siddes (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried Prototype and Scriptaculous initially, but found that jQuery is a lot simpler.

And thanks people for the feedback. Pretty excited right now


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

mochikit and spry ??


----------



## siddes (May 4, 2008)

People,

Lots of new work done.

Check out the 'Themes' link.

*sid-deswal.110mb.com

As usual Javascript is required, feedback of any kind would be mighty appreciated.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Its pretty good, but the text "Deswal Sid" on the black and orange theme is very badly jagged. Under Opera 9.27, Windows XP SP3, 1440x900.


----------



## siddes (May 7, 2008)

@ Dheeraj,

Thanks for the feedback.

After much research, I've found out there is no way to ensure uniformity or anti aliasing without using images. And i don't want to do that to ensure quick loading times (which is why I chose jQuery over Flash).

Also, Cleartype is display technology, and can't be activated or deactivated through markup. You'll have to switch it on or off through your operating system.

And a question to all, do you know of any free hosting solutions with servers in India, because 110mb is proving to be pretty unreliable?

Regards


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

You always have googlepages... www.googlepages.com


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

cool


----------

